# New wood rack



## jbellard (Sep 23, 2017)

Hey there! 
I scored a great deal on a solid pipe wood rack for $25. My kids helped me spray paint it with rustoleum.
I had a good bit of seasoned pecan on the side of my house and just got the chance to move it and stack it today. 













44A5E3A5-B9D3-4FAA-9BA5-68FC2466AC51.jpeg



__ jbellard
__ Sep 23, 2017


----------



## jbellard (Sep 23, 2017)

C7FFBB78-D903-49CC-815B-900362958336.jpeg



__ jbellard
__ Sep 23, 2017






Wood rack is 8ft long and 2 ft wide.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice score!

Al


----------



## jbellard (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks Al!  I had the wood against the house and got some carpenter ants in the wood pile. Needed to get it moved.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 24, 2017)

Cool! [emoji]128526[/emoji] all that is for cooking? Not a bad stash there..
Louisiana is the pecan state lol..


----------



## jbellard (Sep 24, 2017)

All for cooking. I have a guy that has about 10-15 pecan trees and let’s me take the limbs.


----------



## joe black (Sep 24, 2017)

Looks really good.


----------



## jbellard (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks Joe!


----------



## 3montes (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice score for sure. I purchased a 8ft Woodhaven rack off Amazon that has basically the same design but came with a cover for the top and sides of the wood. I really like it.


----------

